# Recently Deleted Folder



## dwalther (Sep 9, 2005)

It would be useful to make the Recently Deleted folder use up program space in the order that the programs were deleted. Sometimes I watch a program that I have saved for several months. Then when I delete it, if I try to retrieve it within a few minutes, it is gone. Yet 60-70 programs that were deleted within the last few days are still there!! It appears that the deleted folder is reused based on the recorded date instead of on the deleted date. This is not exactly friendly to the Tivo user. Especially since the name of the folder is 'Recently Deleted'.
Thanks,
Dan..


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Simple solution, before you delete a program as you described, go into recently deleted and PERMANENTLY delete some programs you know you will never want to recover sufficient for the space required for the program you may want to save


----------

